# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van den Wildenberg-Knitel (Zeeland)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van den Wildenberg-Knitel

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Vlaswiek, Zeeland

Adres: Puttelaar 2-B, Zeeland


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van den Wildenberg-Knitel*

----------

